# how to i get badminton live score in json or xml format



## geekyms4 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
I am thinking to develop an android app for live badminton sports. the problem is that how do i get the live score. is there any api to get the score in json format. or any other suggestions to get. 


Thanks In advance. 

 Sent from my XT1033 using Digit, powered by appyet.com


----------

